# Something odd!!



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

So I browsing the old interweb and decided to head over to the L&M site.

Here is the odd thing, http://www.longandmcquade.ca A strange site with some adds. Click any link and it takes you to LA music'c site. The real L&M site is http://www.longandmcquade.com


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Not odd at all. The .ca was registered by a squatter.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

LA is affiliated with L&M in a kinda covert way as I understand it.


----------

